

We need Geneva convention for the internet, says new UN privacy chief - walterbell
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/aug/24/we-need-geneva-convention-for-the-internet-says-new-un-privacy-chief

======
dalke
'Illegal combatants' would, of course, not be covered.

